
Show HN: Hacker news for science - hellbreaker
https://www.peers.science
======
hellbreaker
I saw this post a few weeks ago someone wanted to have something similar to
hacker news but for science related topics.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14734664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14734664)

I took it upon myself to see how long it would take for me to build the hacker
news website.

The stack: \- Scala/ Akka Http \-- ScalaJS / Autowire / Bookpickle \-- Kalium
/ Salting / Scrypt \-- Bootstrap \- Google GCE \-- Kubernetes / Docker \--
Load balancer \-- Ingress controller/ nginx \-- Let's encrypt SSL

Image size: \- OpenJDK ~ 100mb \- Kalium ~ 150mb \- App ~ 50mb

In all, it took 6 days to complete. The application logic only took 2 days;
the longest part was cascading the comments correctly with minimal passes. 2
days was setting up different environments like sbt revolver for html
development, docker-compose sbt for integration testing, docker (whisk) unit
testing. And 2 days was playing with GCE settings like setting up nameservers,
handling naked domain, container-registry, kubernetes/ helm configs.

The features are bare minimum. You can submit posts preprend with "review:" if
you want to others to review your manuscript, and "publish:" for showing new
papers that have been published. For now post are listed by most recent and
comments are ranked by points.

Disclaimer: links are taken from hacker news.

~~~
hsikka
This is really really cool man. I'm actually working on something similar for
curating learning guides and how to resources (it'll replace the splashpage at
www.learnsearch.xyz by the end of the day :) )

